# newbie, need help with feeding



## nuevomex (Dec 17, 2009)

Right now Dusty and Daisy (both yearlings+) are grazing during the day and then at night I give them each a flake of grass hay. Is that too much? Have just been reading different posts and some say very little grazing if they are also getting hay. Thanks, Susie


----------

